# Counting the Days...



## DeltaBoy

*92 days till Early Season Goose in ND!* :wink:


----------



## quackattack

:lol: I can't wait. I gotta start getting the new pup ready for this fall. Between that and practicing my calling, those 92 days will go by fast!


----------



## Matt Fiala

Yup those days are gonna fly by, especially trying to get everything lined up for our delta banquet up here in Grand Forks. I still wouldn't mind if it came overnight though :lol:


----------



## 870 XPRS

looks like 91 days now........but I think the resident geese in ND moved to montana. It's sad to say but it's gonna be a horrid year in ND,,,,we should all head west to MT and Idaho. Aharghhhh.....I'm just kidding, quit freaking out NR's.


----------



## smalls

Head west young man to the land of infinite geese...Idaho.


----------



## zettler

Ninety days and counting....for Idaho?


----------



## 870 XPRS

the land of promise


----------



## gaddyshooter

Wow B Zettler, we thought that drive to ND was long. Now it looks like we gotta head to, to, to Idaho????????????????


----------



## jhegg

Actually, Washington and Oregon would be even better :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Australia has awesome duck hunting with very liberal limits!! dd:

Seperated my shoulder on Easter weekend and haven't shouldered a shotgun for 6 months. Now in the process of slapping a 24x50 shop together and not fully healed but treating it like it is, could be a humbling season with the shotgun. Maybe Deltaboy will have a chance!! 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy

4Curl!

Better have the wife put some ice on the shoulder...

85 Days!


----------



## greenhead

I got a new super mag polycarb goose call, I'll have to get practicing quik and often. :wink:


----------



## DeltaBoy

*76 days! *

*1824 hours... *


----------



## mallardhunter

Wow your good  It would have took me that many days to figure that all out


----------



## Leo Porcello

Last year there was a counter on the site. Is it coming back?


----------



## DeltaBoy

70 days! :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

100 degrees today, can't wait til September!!! 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

No doubt...nothing is better than sweatshirt weather. 8)


----------



## bigblackfoot

Yeah try doing it with no airconditioning. Im fricken dying man. :eyeroll:


----------



## Anas Strepera

:roll: I can handle whatever. Hot or cold, silver or gold; it makes no difference to me. :run:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yup I guess when your an ANAS and all you have is crap running through you, your right you can handle anything!


----------



## leadshot

:toofunny:


----------



## purepower

70 days for SD's early season


----------



## goose

Yeah man I can barely wait. Time to start scouting here in a few weeks.


----------



## DeltaBoy

65 Days!


----------



## djleye

Yup....Definately time for Monte.....I mean us to start scouting!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

54 and a wake up!


----------



## 870 XPRS

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## DeltaBoy

49 Days!

I will be gone Sept. 1 - 2 for a Delta chapter event in NC.


----------



## Leo Porcello

DeltaBoy said:


> 49 Days!
> 
> I will be gone Sept. 1 - 2 for a Delta chapter event in NC.


51 more days isn't it???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

DeltaBoy said:


> I will be gone Sept. 1 - 2 for a Delta chapter event in NC.


Ouch man......ouch. At least I'm assuming you'll be back for the weekend....we'll get 'er done then.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I will be ready to hunt when I get back! :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder

There are much worse things than missing opener. Trust me.


----------



## Matt Jones

gandergrinder said:


> There are much worse things than missing opener. Trust me.


GG, is right. There is always castration...that would be worse.


----------



## bratlabs

Matt Jones said:


> There is always castration...that would be worse.


OOOWWWEEE  That would be way worse.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

gandergrinder said:


> There are much worse things than missing opener. Trust me.


Have you sold your spread and quit goose hunting yet? :huh:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Matt Jones said:


> GG, is right. There is always castration...that would be worse.


Nope, still not worse. Now losing your hand or arm, that would be worse. Could still shoot and call with the boys missing, hard to do with one hand or arm.



Chris Hustad said:


> Have you sold your spread and quit goose hunting yet? :huh:


Don't tell us he's strictly a Fish Grinder? :roll:


----------



## Madison

gandergrinder said:


> There are much worse things than missing opener. Trust me.


HAving your gun go off in your blind..

Moving to Bemidji.

Seeing Margaret Thatcher naked on a cold day.

Crapping your pants.

Using your socks, shirt pocket, face mask or a sleeve as toilet paper..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Madison said:


> Using your socks, shirt pocket, face mask or a sleeve as toilet paper..


I wonder how many people would claim this..... I bet the results would be astonishing. :lol:


----------



## WARDEN247

I always wear an extra pair of socks!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Madison said:


> Crapping your pants.
> 
> Using your socks, shirt pocket, face mask or a sleeve as toilet paper..


Nope, still not bad enough!! :wink:

Have a pair of Hanes in pretty much every corner of NoDak, a pair in Sheho Sask., and a pair in Stuttgart Arkansas. My vanity won't let me destroy a good pair of socks.


----------



## gandergrinder

Chris Hustad wrote


> Have you sold your spread and quit goose hunting yet?


You guys think I'm joking but I'm not. If I can't find a decent job in ND, there is going to be a liquidation sale.


----------



## bigblackfoot

I want the first PM on the sale date. :wink:


----------



## GooseBuster3

bigblackfoot said:


> I want the first PM on the sale date. :wink:


To bad they are all ready sold. :lol:


----------



## bratlabs

Ive left the house a couple times with a hood on my coat and returned home with out the hood.


----------



## Madison

Its funny how all conversations eventually lead to a discussion about POOP! :lol:

I was in meeting at work one day and guess what discussion popped up, POOP! 

FUnny stuff..

Keep it reeeeel Nodak!

madison


----------



## Matt Jones

I can honestly say I've never had to use an article of clothing for TP. I have TP and paper towels in ziplocs everywhere....my coat pockets, my blind bag, my waders, and I always keep a roll behind my seat during hunting season. 8)

If it ever came down to where I didn't have any, for whatever reason...I wouldn't hesitate using the undies and then going commando.


----------



## dblkluk

> I can honestly say I've never had to use an article of clothing for TP


Man... I've got a drawer full of cut off "belly shirts" just waiting to become fashionable again!!


----------



## Dan Bueide

> Man... I've got a drawer full of cut off "belly shirts" just waiting to become fashionable again


Man, if I had a drawer full of belly shirts I'd have to wait for _*me *_to become fashionable again.

One the second topic of this thread...baby wipes...never under estimate the utility of an industrial sized package of baby wipes in the hunting/fishing vehicle at all times. And, one of those hard-sided refillable baby wiped holders in your blind and/or slough bucket.

On what used to be the topic of this thread, this is that sneaky weird period where is so "Summer" it seems like you've got all the time in the world to get all the Fall prep done - and it's really just around the corner.


----------



## DeltaBoy

I have a few turd stories... :lol:


----------



## gandergrinder

Lewis where are you? :lol: :rollin:


----------



## Madison

Yeah and I think the full moon phase is getting closer.... Full moons have strange affects on people...


----------



## cgreeny

I think everybody should experience the one cold foot when out hunting. Done it a couple of times and now I keep the charmin behind the seat.


----------



## bratlabs

Last year my 11 year old thought he'd be smart and used the heads of cattails because they're soft. Now we call him fuzzy a$$. :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello

One of the great things of have 3 kids. I ALWAYS have baby wipes in the truck. I don't think I will ever use TP in the field again.

I don't even want to imagine the mess cattails would make. :lol:


----------



## smalls

DeltaBoy said:


> I have a few turd stories... :lol:


I've said it before, I never want you to be my secret santa!


----------



## dlip

> Location: knee deep...


This is crackin me up... :lol:


----------



## oatsboy

last year used pal's socks he uses to protect his coveted flocked head set.
this year for effect im just going to use one of his feeders!
44 to show time.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

oatsboy said:


> last year used pal's socks he uses to protect his coveted flocked head set.
> this year for effect im just going to use one of his feeders!
> 44 to show time.


  Alrighty then!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

41 days!! The twitchin' is startin'! 8)


----------



## DeltaBoy

It's going to come fast, really fast! :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy

bratlabs said:


> Last year my 11 year old thought he'd be smart and used the heads of cattails because they're soft. Now we call him fuzzy a$$. :lol:


The sad part... I was trying to picture this!


----------



## 870 XPRS

DeltaBoy said:


> bratlabs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year my 11 year old thought he'd be smart and used the heads of cattails because they're soft. Now we call him fuzzy a$$. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> The sad part... I was trying to picture this!
Click to expand...

I'm going to brutally honest with you.......that is sad, worse yet however is all the innocent souls on here that are now doing the same thing.


----------



## bratlabs

It is pretty [email protected] funny watching a 11 year old wiggle around to try and get comfortable with a crack full of cattail fuzz. I almost wet myself it was so funny, we never did shoot any ducks that day.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Man this is what I call entertainment. Keeeeep em coming boys!!!!!!


----------



## DeltaBoy

*37 Days! *


----------



## GooseBuster3

And the barley is starting to be harvested to, in acouple weeks the scouting will be begin. :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

You boys seein' any fly yet?
They are not flying of the Big Muddy that I have seen.


----------



## dogdigger

mods please remove this post!!!!

I CANT TAKE IT ANYMORE!!!!!!! LITTLE OVER A MONTH. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. ok sorry guys i had to get that out. :beer: i am putting the calls in the truck today, its time to get warmed up for the season.

mark


----------



## dlip

Yeah I should start practicing too. Coming to Nodak baby. Boo yeah.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

36!!! Oh, and they are flying.


----------



## dlip

That's good to hear.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Saw some flying about 2 weeks ago. It won't be here fast enough!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer

I've been seeing them fly for about a week here in MN. Can't wait. I already can't sleep at night. This semester is going to be awesome with class only on Monday, Wednesday, and Friday.


----------



## Flick

Yeah I hear ya on the class schedule, I got the same one, no class on Tues or Thurs. The geese are gonna get hurt this fall for sure. Only a few more weeks of fishin and then its on.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Flick said:


> Yeah I hear ya on the class schedule, I got the same one, no class on Tues or Thurs. The geese are gonna get hurt this fall for sure. Only a few more weeks of fishin and then its on.


My sophmore year at school I had 15 credits...ALL on Tuesday and Thursday. I was a slave to the books on Wednesday, but I had a 4 day weekend (I worked hard that summer and took that fall of from working).

If only I could have that fall back...


----------



## fox412

One month from today fellas. Too bad I can't go until the second.


----------



## Matt Jones

Man, I've been getting anxious! I've been working a lot with Gandy and Gerdy the past few weeks. They are my live goose decoys and I've been training them to really make a racket on cue. With them in the spread I might just leave the calls at home. 8)


----------



## dlip

I've been dumping the deer corn for those tame geese to come in, nothing looks more realistic than 14 fat cornfed geese standing on the bank lol.


----------



## Madison

I'll be an official ND resident by the time resident opener comes around, SO i really cant wait!!!! Nodak here I come...

Madison


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

:beer: :beer:


----------



## DeerScarer

T-minus 30 days and counting in MN  Gonna go get some goose ammo: Happy Birthday to ME!


----------



## purepower

30 days to SD early opener....woo hoo :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

27 days for ND. It seems to be flying by.


----------



## purepower

yes it does seem to be flying by


----------



## DeltaBoy

We spend all winter, spring, summer and early fall waiting for early goose to open up... It's going to come very, very fast. I have so many things to do and so little time.

I can see it already... Scouting for a field, wake-up call, and shooting some geese - Priceless! :wink:


----------



## purepower

im with you delta boy, i can see my self all ready in the field setting up dekes.


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

*I wish the season started today.......*


----------



## GooseBuster3

Just added 3 more dozen foots to the spread yesterday! Now I have to see if all of them will fit in the trailer.


----------



## Mud15

Nice pics! Geese in the backyard must drive you crazy.


----------



## DeltaBoy

*Countdown: 22 days! *


----------



## Matt Jones

Man, I'm going Nuckin' Futs Already!!!! :idiot:


----------



## djleye

Flew into Fargo last night and it was very cool to see so many combines running. I also saw one small flock of geese feeding in a MN field Looked cool from above!!!!


----------



## Flick

Yeah I'm really starting to get the itch. There's a field that butts up to the place I work at and the geese are starting to find out about it. Last week there were only 25 and now theres over 100. When I get to work in the morning they're coming in heavy. This morning they were shuckin as soon as they hit the edge of the field, it was awesome. I just stood there and smiled, god I can't wait to get out in the decoys.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling

19 more days here in Wisconsin, was VERY pleased to see one of my leased fields having 100+ Birds eating away on it, hope they dont eat it out before the 1st! :******: 
Adam


----------



## DeerScarer

20 days to MN early goose!


----------



## esox07

Yah, socks work great. They fit over your hand so you dont have to worry about slippage and then you can loan (give) the other one to a friend in case he didn't think ahead.


----------



## DeltaBoy

*17 Days! * :wink:


----------



## esox07

Are the early goose seasons very productive. There is one here in Wisconsin but I just cannot imagine walking out through cattails that are still green.


----------



## fox412

To me the early season is the best hunting time of the year. A 5 bird limit for us and the birds are not as well educated as they are late in the year. As for walking through the green cattails, try field hunting.


----------



## esox07

The reference to "green cattails" had more of a symbolic meaning. What kind of fields do people hunt this early. With crops still in, is it hay fields? I dont think farmers would be too keen on having hunters trapsing through unpicked corn and bean fields.


----------



## fox412

The barley and peas are off.


----------



## esox07

Hmmm, OK we dont grow that stuff in S. Wisconsin much. The "Peas" are they like the peas that come in a can? I am going to Sask last week of September and am told we will be hunting in Peas mostly.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Pea fields will look fairly dark, kind of brownish...

Look under the stubble and it'll look like someone spilled a box of "Kix" cereal.

If you plant it.......they will come. :wink:


----------



## quackattack

*16 days left!! *


----------



## purepower

18 days :lol:


----------



## Chris Schulz

my heart rate is already rising!


----------



## Acemallard

I CAN'T TAKE THIS CHIT ANYMORE. It wont come soon enough.

HARDCORE WATERFPWLER :evil: :sniper:


----------



## quackattack

Heres a few pics to get u ready for opener. Took these last night in a wheat field in eastern,ND

[siteimg]2074[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2070[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2072[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2062[/siteimg]
[siteimg]2063[/siteimg]


----------



## tombuddy_90

what are you trying to do kill use

CAN'T WAIT GUYS SEPTEMBER 10-11 EARLY GOOSE SEASON IN IOWA

got my new ride time to brake it in


----------



## Quackkills9

QuackAttack-I am not thinking about Duck Opener, thats a while ahead of Early Goose and these are some nice pictures of ducks you got for the people who dont hunt geese but ducks! Thanks for sharing, have a great early opener this sept guys! :beer:


----------



## quackattack

I wish they were geese  I haven't found any good amounts of geese yet. I should get out and take a drive around one of these days.


----------



## Gunny

16 days in the land of 10,000 lakes.


----------



## DeltaBoy

12 Days! :wink:

It's going to come fast...


----------



## 870 XPRS

DeltaBoy said:


> 12 Days! :wink:
> 
> It's going to come fast...


Let's take a count,,,,,,who hates geese????

Nevermind, that would be a bad poll.

Rock on,,,,, it's not tooooooo far away


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

10 days to go and the geese are scattered, we need a weather system to bunch the buggers up !! :-?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The next 10 days will be rough. We've been out scouting 3 days and we've got 4 really good feeds and a couple still developing......


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Chris Hustad said:


> The next 10 days will be rough. We've been out scouting 3 days and we've got 4 really good feeds and a couple still developing......


Muskie fishin'... HHmmffff! :lol:


----------



## dogdigger

its coming!!!!!!!!! 

mark


----------



## DeerScarer

Goin' scouting again this weekend and huntin' the weekend after that! Gettin' X-CIT-ED! :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Hard to believe we are now in the single digits. Where does the time go? I guess I will have to go burn some gas tomorrow.


----------



## duckbuster808

COUNTDOWN: 9 days until opener here in MI and if we don't get a colder day the geese will still be all over the place. none of them are in groups here. they are still in small family groups. not to mention the fact that nothing is being picked yet except hay and the geese seem to be ignoring that to. kind of odd if you ask me.

Its getting closer guys!!!! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Just 7 days away! :lol:


----------



## quackattack

7 days....Its coming so fast!! Gotta get the final touches for the spread. Should be ready to rock by the 1st.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Sweet Picture. Definitely a great pool side view.

4 days and a wake up! 8)


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

It's killing me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well there was just a sweet picture there??? :huh:


----------



## Leo Porcello

There it is again! :beer:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

kind of big so I resized it....


----------



## quackattack

Awesome, I haven't been finding many geese around town here like there was last year. Tomorrow i'm going for a drive so hopefully I find something.

:beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

I think all the water has them spaced out.


----------



## Drew Willemsen

how many floaters can you fit in that pool?? :lol:


----------



## mallardhunter

:withstupid: Your not suppose to have the decoys out already. (woo hoo 6 days left for us  )


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

Drew Willemsen said:


> how many floaters can you fit in that pool?? :lol:


Probably a dozen or so if your lucky.... I'll just set up the finisher right in front of it...


----------



## GooseBuster3

Did you order the concrete color or the stained deck color for you finisher. :lol:


----------



## duckbuster808

sweet pic!!!! 3 more days boys!!! i'm rarin to go!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER

GooseBuster3 said:


> Did you order the concrete color or the stained deck color for you finisher. :lol:


Actually, I was thinking about lying submerged just under the floaters with a snorkel sticking out to breath, then just pop up out of the water when their right on top of me..... : :sniper:


----------



## goosehunter21

Its getting real close now, I can hardly wait. Haven't found a field yet that hasn't been spoken for but im sure we will. The biggest problem I have is my trailer I ordered over a month ago isn't in yet. They promised me I'd have it by tuesday, so Ill have to wait and see.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Code:


Haven't found a field yet that hasn't been spoken for

Is everybody hunting honkers now a days? What a crock of ****.
You know what that calls for then, big spreads, loud calling and pulling everybird from the feed field into yours. I LOVE robbing birds from guys that are hunting the feed fields. :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Yup and the birds they don't kill have to go somewhere. Make it your spread!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Tick tock-tick tock, had to resort to Tylenol PM to sleep. 

3 days left and the anticipation and anxiety will hopefully be gone.


----------



## Pluckem

What kind of numbers are people seeing out there? The biggest field I have seen held around 200, another with 125-150, and a few with around 70. Problem with a few is that they feed in the field bordering the roost. Good luck to all.


----------



## duckbuster808

just over two days now! it sucks. i found out today that the field i was going to be hunting won't be cut until 1-2 days after the opener. i'm going to have to resort to plan B.
all i have seen so far is small family groups ranging in size from about 10-15 birds and the field i was going to originally hunt had been drawing about 30-50 birds on the far side of the field where the hay had been. but they have apparently gone elswhere for now.


----------



## dogdigger

spent the day mudding blinds and shooting out of the blind with the recurve and the shot gun. tomorrow we clean up the decoys!! its almost here boys, get ready!!!!!

mark


----------



## DeltaBoy

Hours away boyz!

34 hours till Thursday morning... Tick...Tick... :wink:

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ndwaterfowler

Sleep is a thing of the past......I see dead geese! :bartime:


----------



## DeltaBoy

Good luck everyone! I am NC for work and will be ready to hunt this wknd. I might get a chance to shoot at some down here... The Delta Chapter wants to go out and bust some up, but we need to get ready for the banquet... I think my opener will be Sat.

Be safe! :wink:


----------



## duckbuster808

It's only hours away now for some of us but unfortunently i have school and i won't be able to hunt until friday. Good Luck and be Safe everyone!
Smack'em and Stack'em!

DB808


----------



## fox412

Good luck to all of those who are fortunate enough to get to hunt on Thursday. I'll be in the field Friday morn. Can't wait.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Good luck to everyone tomorrow morning. Hopefully no fog like last year!


----------



## Ron Gilmore

Went to bed, tossed and turned got up to get a drink and make one last post before trying to sleep! Trailer with decoys and blinds are loaded. Breakfast and lunch packed. Water bottles in cooler, coffee pot set to start. License bought, calls tuned to my best ability but most likely not to the geese's liking! Dano and FH have decided to bumped up or departure time! Can't think of anything I forgot !

OH no! Tomorrow is our 21st anniversary and I forgot to order flowers! I am dead meat! Hope the cell phone works in the boonies Thursday!

Best of luck everybody!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

Good luck to all and be safe.

4:00 am wake up, 5 hours to go.


----------



## 870 XPRS

mere hrs to departure, 3:30 wakeup and leavin by 4. I think I might have some competition in the morning, that should make things interesting. Best of luck to everyone going out tomorrow, I'm already looking forward to that nap tomorrow afternoon.\

870


----------



## Leo Porcello

A little over 6 hours till the guns can blaze. I am pumped, Stoeger and Taddy are pumped and Bella is pumped. Where is that dam sandman so I can get some sleep???


----------



## quackattack

The time has come!!! And i'm stuck in skool. :lol: Oh well I suppose they deserve one more day to live. :lol: Tomorrow its on!!
Wackin' and Stackin' the Nodak way.
:beer:


----------

